# Battery Storage



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Again, another newbie question: Is there a switch to turn of the power from the batteries to the trailer (31 RQS)?? There draw would be minimal, but the stereo/clock, etc is using the battery and I don't need them on when I am not using it. If there is no switch, has anyone ever put one in? I don't want to keep disconecting the wires. Again, any help would be great. If you have a past thread please let me know.
Jim and Sandy


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Jim and Sandy,
We've read some other threads regarding battery switches. Do a search, you should find some interesting posts. We are planning on putting in a switch also. Being boaters, it's an essential item so you don't accidentally run down a battery. Perhaps a different story when on land, but we really don't want to be caught with a dead battery when the unit is in storage. If you can't find a good switch at one of the RV stores, they are definately at the marine stores. Be sure to take some before and after pictures and post your success.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I installed one of these when i upgraded the batterys with 2 6volts. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=92688 . You will need to add one short wire the same gauge as the other battery wires. James


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

There is no battery switch. If you do a search you'll find lot's of different ideas here. Any RV or auto parts store will usually have one or two of them. There are many styles.
Just remember that if the switch is off (open circuit) the battery won't charge if you plug the TT in and *your brakes will not work*


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Harbor Freight idea. They opened one up even closer to my house!! I like the price as well as the idea.

Thanks for the other hints, suggestions and comments. Great site!!

Jim and Sandy


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

This is a great idea! I just ordered two of the Harbor Freight switches. Now, does anyone know what gauge battery cable to use?

edit: Or would a solar trickle charger be a better solution? Do these solar chargers have some kind of logic circuit to stop the juice when the battery is full?

Now I don't know which route to go! Any advice?


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Jim and Sandy,

As everyone has stated, there is no switch, but you can add either the disconnect to the battery post, or a battery switch meant for a 12V system (Perko Switch) which you can actually wire inside. You can even get the battery switches to change between two or more banks of batteries, although then you run into a storage and weight issue as you add batteries.

The site that I've found to be very good for learning about the 12V system is:

The 12v Side of Life

Take a look there, there is a lot of good info on batteries, charging and solar.

As far as the cable, is should say on the insulation, I seem to recall it's 6ga, worst case you can take the ground wire off and take it with you to the store.

Have a great one.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I personally am having a hard time understanding why I need one of these -- and I'd like to do the mod!

If you keep your trailer plugged in and charging when in storage/not in use, like most do, I really don't understand the need. I am also an avid boater and the need on the water is obvious. The only need I could possibly see is to make sure the voltage is shut off to ensure no small drain while dry camping and away for the day, for example, but beyond that, I'm at a loss...

I'd rather err on the side of leaving it plugged in, charging and one less thing to check before leaving. I would hate to forget to turn ON the system and not getting brake power, as previously mentioned.

Thanks,


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't leave my trailer plugged in all the time so the draw from the gas alarm is enough to drain the battery. I put in a perko this spring for that reason.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...31&hl=perko
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...86&hl=perko


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I do not leave the TT pluged in so I use this http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7267 to keep the batterys topped off. James


----------

